# GenieGo Help.....



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

I misplaced the power adapter for my GenieGo..can someone please tell me the model number of the power adapter.. I called Directv and they could not tell me..I spent 30 with the associate and was transfered 3 times, but to no avail.
If you can give me the model number I can call them and order one..

Thanks...

Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

PK6301 said:


> I misplaced the power adapter for my GenieGo..can someone please tell me the model number of the power adapter.. I called Directv and they could not tell me..I spent 30 with the associate and was transfered 3 times, but to no avail.
> If you can give me the model number I can call them and order one..
> 
> Thanks...
> ...


you will need a generic one, as DirecTV will not send you just the power supply


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

I am willing to pay for it, but they don't know which is which

Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

PK6301 said:


> I am willing to pay for it, but they don't know which is which
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


Because they don't sell one


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The training materials indicate that the GenieGo power port is labeled 12VDC at 1.5 amps.

Radio Shack likely stocks such an adapter and Amazon offers several with those ratings (although there's always a question about the plug fit)


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I can answer your question

Directv Model No. MT18-E120150-A1
Output 12v at 1.5A, Center Conductor +

The barrel is not necessarily the most common one. Not unique but center pins on devices are different sizes.
If you go to Radio Shack or elsewhere, bring the GG hardware with you to ensure the connector seats properly.

Good Luck


----------



## P.R Bandit (Feb 21, 2014)

Evening people.. I'm new here, and registered to see if any1 can help me . I have Directv, HD Receiver and the Genie. It was sent to me without a Cinema Kit or deca. Finally after months I got both of them. Still can't connect it, so I watch what ever is on those recievers without sharing playlists. Its kool. I'm tired of trying. What I needed help with is, on the Cinema Kit's Modem, I'm pick up my Optimum Wifi signal, I can see it, when I try to put in security key it reads error, not accepted. Now I know it's right. But it won't accept. Is that a Competotor's thing, not letting the other in?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

At the end of your key, don't use the right-arrow to move to the 'continue' box. It adds a space incorrectly to the key. Use the down arrow.

You can also connect the WCCK to a PC to program the unit to your wifi. Plug it into an Ethernet connection and use the address your router assigns or use the 169.254.x.x. address mentioned in the doc.


----------



## P.R Bandit (Feb 21, 2014)

dennisj00 said:


> At the end of your key, don't use the right-arrow to move to the 'continue' box. It adds a space incorrectly to the key. Use the down arrow.
> 
> You can also connect the WCCK to a PC to program the unit to your wifi. Plug it into an Ethernet connection and use the address your router assigns or use the 169.254.x.x. address mentioned in the doc.


Is this for my question dennis?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

P.R Bandit said:


> Is this for my question dennis?


yes, make sure you don't accidentally insert a space by hitting RIGHT instead of DOWN to press CONTINUE


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

I hope someone can help with my problem. My geniego wont show me the playlist on my hr34. It sees the dvr but when I try to display the playlist it says there are no recorded programs at this time. I have restarted both. Pushed the reset on both the hr34 and the geniogo. I can see the playlist for both of my HR24-500. Unplugged both for about 10 minutes still nothing. I tried directv with no help there at all. It seems to have started when the last update came last Thursday for the HR34.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Try holding the reset for GG for 30 seconds. Or if you don't have a lot of transcodes, do a +2minute reset to defaults.


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

Thank you that worked. They did have me do the 30 second hold. That did not work. But the +2 minute one did the trick.


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

I got an email today that my order has shipped from Directv. Looks like they are sending me a new genie. They didnt say they were going to do that yesterday. I have an HR34 fingers crossed it will be an HR44. If not going to ship it right back since I got my problem fixed.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

On the GenieGo you can insert a USB drive to expand the storage capacity..That I know..That I don't know is "what is the limit that the GenieGo will recognize via the usb connection" I ask because you can pick up a usb thumb drive for $45 which will give you about 32GB of storage or you can can purchase a 500GB portable drive for around $60

I am really hoping for the latter as an answer.

Patrick


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

PK6301 said:


> On the GenieGo you can insert a USB drive to expand the storage capacity..That I know..That I don't know is *"what is the limit that the GenieGo will recognize via the usb connection"* I ask because you can pick up a usb thumb drive for $45 which will give you about 32GB of storage or you can can purchase a 500GB portable drive for around $60
> 
> I am really hoping for the latter as an answer.
> 
> Patrick


I know of at least one DBSTalker that's using a 1TB USB drive without a problem.

Remember, tho, once the original show is deleted from your DVR, the transcoded copy in GenieGo storage will be automatically deleted as well.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I've been using this drive since October 2011 with no issues.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ELOSEG/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1

As Steve said though, once the recording is off your DVR it will get deleted off your Genie Go drive too, so you don't really need to go too big with the drive for it. I can't remember how much space we figured out a genie go transcoded program takes, was it around 1 GB per 2 hours of material? If so a 320GB drive like I have can hold over 600 hours of recordings. That is way more than my 3 DVRs can hold so my drive is plenty big. A 1TB drive would hold around 2000 hours of content, so unless you have multiple large drives hooked up to your DVRs there is probably no reason to go anywhere near that big.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

If you shop around, 32 Gb sticks are closer to $20. I just replaced a 16Gb stick with a 32 and counting the 16 on GG, that's around 48Gb to carry around. Lots of hours of programming!


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a 1TB drive on mine, I didn't buy the drive to use it for that though it was just the only flash/usb drive I had available. I have about 25GB used, but that number will go up as all the shows start back. I would say 32GB would be fine for most people and 64GB for people who record a ton and aren't home deleting stuff.


----------

